# Ongoing picture thread for Citrus



## randomguy77 (6 mo ago)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I’ve changed this to an ongoing picture thread so you can post future pictures of your precious little boy all in one place. 
He is absolutely darling!
What is his name?*


----------



## randomguy77 (6 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *I’ve changed this to an ongoing picture thread so you can post future pictures of your precious little boy all in one place.
> He is absolutely darling!
> What is his name?*


His name is Citrus!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, Citrus is so handsome!  I can't wait to see more of him.


----------

